# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  لینک یک query از access به share point

## mahmoodfani

سلام دوستان 
چگونه می توانم یک query از برنامه اکسسی را در share point به صورت لینک داشته باشم 
بگونه ای که اگر مقادیر جدولی که query از روی آن ساخته شده است تغییر کند در share point نیز تغییر کند 
با تشکر .

----------

